# Celestion Blue (or Gold) in Closed Back Cab



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone try a Celestion Blue or Gold in closed back cab? Does this choke some of the "chime" out of these sorts of speakers?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, it does. I have a Dr. Z convertible cab with a Celestion gold in it, and I have run it with the back on and the back off. The Gold sounds best with the back off IMO. With the back on it is a bit less bright and chimey, has a tighter low end (though the low end isn't bad with the Gold to begin with) and makes the cab a bit more directional. It does work well with certain amps, I find my 50 watt JCM 800 style amp sounds much better/tighter with the back on.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks zdogma - your feedback was exactly the kind of response I was looking for. If anyone else has experience with a particular amp/cab setup, would also like to hear from ya'...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, it does. I have a Dr. Z convertible cab with a Celestion gold in it, and I have run it with the back on and the back off. The Gold sounds best with the back off IMO. With the back on it is a bit less bright and chimey, has a tighter low end (though the low end isn't bad with the Gold to begin with) and makes the cab a bit more directional. It does work well with certain amps, I find my 50 watt JCM 800 style amp sounds much better/tighter with the back on.



The low end on my blues pretty good as well. I have also heard that putting blues or golds in a close back was not recommended.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a blue in a closed 1x12 cab I use with a 20w amp, & it sounds great

one thing I don't like about blues is the lack of bass, this helps it out a lot...I crank the amp with no pedals & get a nice Zep vibe


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

bolero said:


> I have a blue in a closed 1x12 cab I use with a 20w amp, & it sounds great
> 
> one thing I don't like about blues is the lack of bass, this helps it out a lot...I crank the amp with no pedals & get a nice Zep vibe



Thanks for your feedback - it's encouraging, as I prefer a closed back cab, but have concerns about losing upper mid chime and clarity. What kind of amp are you using, BTW?


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, it does. I have a Dr. Z convertible cab with a Celestion gold in it, and I have run it with the back on and the back off. The Gold sounds best with the back off IMO. With the back on it is a bit less bright and chimey, has a tighter low end (though the low end isn't bad with the Gold to begin with) and makes the cab a bit more directional.


This is the exact cab I ordered that's on it's way from Dr.Z..........this is good to hear!


----------



## Ten46 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a cab with a blue and a removable back. I prefer it with the back removed. At least in the room I have the amp set up in now. In a different room with different acoustics maybe closed back would be better? 
zdogma pretty much nailed the description of closed vs open with a blue.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep. Nailed it. I play an AC15HTVH. I have tried my blue in both types of cab. An open cab is best, IMO. I've never found the blue to be lacking in the bottom, but maybe if I was playing a different type of amp I would. It's a great speaker, but I would never try to get anything different than _that sound_ out of it. A V30, it is not.


----------

